# Could my frog actually be a girl



## princessparrot (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought that my perons tree frog was a boy until I found what looks sort of like eggs on the water(it has been spending a lot more time than usual in it) now I'm wondering if he's actually a girl. I did have two and I always used to hear calling coming from my room, so I figured at least one was a boy but then after it died I haven't heard much calling since but when I do it's rather quiet and doesn't last long. I was guessing it was also a boy cos I read only males call?


----------



## Thyla (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like an egg mass to me. I think some frog males can make egg nests too. Easiest way to know for sure is to catch it and look for nuptial pads on the front inside feet during breeding season. If they are there, then it's a male, if not, it's a female.

Not true about females not calling. Frogs call for many different reasons. Distress, call for mate, territory disputes, during rain, prior to rain falling. Obviously calling for mate and territory disputes are a male thing and take up most of the overall calling, but rain and onset of rain would also be a large overall factor. Is the one left calls significantly less and is lesser volume than when the other frog was alive, then I suspect it is a female who has layed eggs (or is about to). You should get a male


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 27, 2013)

Thyla said:


> Looks like an egg mass to me. I think some frog males can make egg nests too. Easiest way to know for sure is to catch it and look for nuptial pads on the front inside feet during breeding season. If they are there, then it's a male, if not, it's a female.
> 
> Not true about females not calling. Frogs call for many different reasons. Distress, call for mate, territory disputes, during rain, prior to rain falling. Obviously calling for mate and territory disputes are a male thing and take up most of the overall calling, but rain and onset of rain would also be a large overall factor. Is the one left calls significantly less and is lesser volume than when the other frog was alive, then I suspect it is a female who has layed eggs (or is about to). You should get a male



ok, cool. she is abit of a fatty compared to the other one. I thought only males calling seemed abit odd and that females didn't. mainly calls after I feed her and spray/mist the enclosure. the other one did it all the time and was ALOT louder. it died a couple of months ago


----------



## Thyla (Aug 28, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> ok, cool. she is abit of a fatty compared to the other one. I thought only males calling seemed abit odd and that females didn't. mainly calls after I feed her and spray/mist the enclosure. the other one did it all the time and was ALOT louder. it died a couple of months ago



Haha. That's cute. I think she's calling in excitement for food. The misting is obvious that she loves the moisture. Yeah the other one would of been a male doing a mating call (the really loud continuous calling).


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 7, 2013)

Thyla said:


> Haha. That's cute. I think she's calling in excitement for food. The misting is obvious that she loves the moisture. Yeah the other one would of been a male doing a mating call (the really loud continuous calling).


If I was to get another one What's the easiest/quickest way to tell wether one is a boy or a girl(not my girl)


----------



## dkir7979 (Oct 12, 2013)

if the frog is sexually mature you there should be nuptial pads on the hands, also its breeding season so they will be present, which makes it even better of a time to get a male.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 15, 2013)

hey, 
ok, even though this has nothing to do with gender, I got my brother to look after my pets while I was away for a week and I came home to find her all dehydrated and dried up(again!) its the second time ive found her like that...so I sat her in water for awhile till she started moving again, but im kind of worried shes gone blind... like she'll move when I pic her up she will move but she tries to climb where there isn't anything and when I put her down she just stays in the same place till I move her. I need to put her in the water otherwise she doesn't go in but she used to. im just kind oof worried and her eyes always seem closed or cloudy until I put water on her...... could she be blind or going it? should I move her to a smaller enclosure? shes currently in a 60cm-30-30


----------



## PythonLegs (Oct 15, 2013)

Feed her, soon find out if she's blind.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 15, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> Feed her, soon find out if she's blind.



ok so I feed her(both crickets and small woodies) but she just climbed over them and just stared at them with no reaction  is that a good/reliable sign that shes blind? if so how do I feed her?

ok so after sitting infront of it for an hour she ate it


----------

